# Crazy 2018/2019 winter temps



## begreen (Dec 16, 2018)

It's been a very warm winter so far out west. Plants are confused. Our fuchsias still have all their leaves. Daffodils are already 3" tall. Wallflower & primroses have started blooming. Some patio plants never stopped.


----------



## begreen (Dec 16, 2018)

51º tonight. Feels like spring already.


----------



## coutufr (Dec 16, 2018)

It was a super cold month of November in Quebec. I never saw outside skating rinks ready so early. I used a lot of firewood already but should be ok to burn all winter. I am wondering if I should increase my firewood stash so I have enough dry wood in 2 years from now.


----------



## lsucet (Dec 17, 2018)

Here it will be around 2 months or more that temps thru the night have been between 13 and 25 df. Only 3 nights that I remember was on low 30s. Here is already 26 now and it is okay. Most of the nights at this time is around 20 and dropping into the teens. 
Its kind of normal here but last two winters were not that cold around this time of the year. Everything is already dry here. Last year I still have pasture for the horses at this time. This year everything went bye bye/dry since early last month.


----------



## Connecticut Yankee (Dec 17, 2018)

Looks as though it might be a cold winter here in the Northeast.  We've already had snow in southwestern Connecticut, which is unusual for the region.  In the late sixties, the weather would get cold enough early enough that the lake would freeze relatively smoothly, and we'd have good skating all winter; then in the seventies it warmed up just enough that the lake might remain unfrozen for much of the winter, or the ice might not be thick enough for safe skating.  Lately, however, it seems that the weather has become much more variable, and it gets harder and harder to predict what kind of winter we'll have.


----------



## blades (Dec 17, 2018)

yep allover the map , 80's Dec most of the month at or near zero or below  Mid 70's Jan around 72 degsF in the middle of the month for almost a week- course that was quickly rectified by sub zero Feb of the same year.  this year we went from summer to winter, now it seems we have bounced back to fall for a bit.  Once a solid cover of snow hits us it will be plenty chilly out.  Although I do remember winters with very little snow to almost none and temps hovering in the teens.


----------



## SpaceBus (Dec 17, 2018)

This is my first winter in Maine, but the locals all say it has been a cold winter so far. There have been a few warm fronts, and they are confusing the Lilac by our door which keeps budding. There are many wild woody stemed plants that are still growing around the house. Not sure what they are yet. This weekend was warm, but it snowed last night. It is supposed to be cold the next few days, and then get back into the high 30's/low 40's


----------



## PaulOinMA (Dec 17, 2018)

Pretty mild here in eastern MA.  Moved firewood into the garage today and split a few logs.  Really should finally clean the gutters.


----------



## Chimney Smoke (Dec 17, 2018)

Southern Maine has been frigid the past 3-4 weeks.  Record lows and record low high temps were set around Thanksgiving.  Most lakes and ponds have 6-8+ inches of ice, some have close to a foot.


----------



## SpaceBus (Dec 17, 2018)

Chimney Smoke said:


> Southern Maine has been frigid the past 3-4 weeks.  Record lows and record low high temps were set around Thanksgiving.  Most lakes and ponds have 6-8+ inches of ice, some have close to a foot.



I'm in downeast and it was mostly the same except for a few rainy days a few weeks ago and this past weekend it was warm and melted all the ice again. I had to drive to Ellsworth on Thursday and it was just as you describe. I went back on Saturday and it was almost thawed again. This is my first winter here and it started out pretty wild!


----------



## AlbergSteve (Dec 18, 2018)

begreen said:


> It's been a very warm winter so far out west. Plants are confused. Our fuchsias still have all their leaves. Daffodils are already 3" tall. Wallflower & primroses have started blooming. Some patio plants never stopped.
> 
> View attachment 235934
> View attachment 235935
> ...


Are you sure you didn't take these pictures _last May_?


----------



## AlbergSteve (Dec 18, 2018)

begreen said:


> It's been a very warm winter so far out west. Plants are confused. Our fuchsias still have all their leaves. Daffodils are already 3" tall. Wallflower & primroses have started blooming. Some patio plants never stopped.
> 
> View attachment 235934
> View attachment 235935
> ...



What's the flower in the second picture?


----------



## Chimney Smoke (Dec 18, 2018)

SpaceBus said:


> I'm in downeast and it was mostly the same except for a few rainy days a few weeks ago and this past weekend it was warm and melted all the ice again. I had to drive to Ellsworth on Thursday and it was just as you describe. I went back on Saturday and it was almost thawed again. This is my first winter here and it started out pretty wild!



When you're along the coast it can be like that, you'll have more temp swings than the steady inland temps.


----------



## begreen (Dec 18, 2018)

AlbergSteve said:


> What's the flower in the second picture?


Wallflower.


----------



## HisTreeNut (Dec 26, 2018)

I am in WNC and tomorrow's weather will make it the wettest year on record.
Just when the mud in my yard was feeling dehydrated...
<<sigh

Sent from my VS835 using Tapatalk


----------



## begreen (Dec 26, 2018)




----------



## vinny11950 (Dec 28, 2018)

Yeah, it was colder than normal in November, and now that winter started it is rainy, cloudy, with highs in the 40s and 50s.  It seems there is now a band of cold that dips from Canada, ranging from West Coast to East Coast, and it just depends where is settles, then that area gets the frigid, winter weather.

I remember in the 80s the jetstream was more of a straight line across the country that split north and south weather more clearly.  And it used to stay that way for months.  Now it is all over the place, changing week to week.


----------



## johneh (Dec 28, 2018)

10  this afternoon and rain dipping to -16 buy midnight 
rink looked like it was fresh flooded all day but should be good to go by morning


----------



## lsucet (Dec 28, 2018)

Here start snowing again since last night and expecting more snow tonight. Temp low 20s during the day and will be single digits tonight and for a few days. Both stoves cooking on low.


----------



## Doug MacIVER (Dec 28, 2018)

this will not stay up north all winter, how long will it stay down here? remember 2014-15?


----------



## begreen (Jan 1, 2019)

January 1st and blooming? Lilac buds are getting fat too.


----------



## firefighterjake (Jan 1, 2019)

begreen said:


> January 1st and blooming? Lilac buds are getting fat too.
> View attachment 237170
> View attachment 237171



Have I ever told you how much I hate you sometimes?


----------



## firefighterjake (Jan 1, 2019)

Actually I kinda like the blooming flowers, green grass and buds . . . reminds me of what is to come . . . in 3 or 4 months.


----------



## Highbeam (Jan 1, 2019)

begreen said:


> January 1st and blooming? Lilac buds are getting fat too.
> View attachment 237170
> View attachment 237171



Just got my power bill. This year December was within 1 degree of last year.


----------



## begreen (Jan 4, 2019)

Highbeam said:


> Just got my power bill. This year December was within 1 degree of last year.


That doesn't agree with the stats for us, nor with our plants. Maybe your area was much colder?


----------



## Highbeam (Jan 4, 2019)

begreen said:


> That doesn't agree with the stats for us, nor with our plants. Maybe your area was much colder?
> 
> View attachment 237414
> View attachment 237415



From your PSE power bill from the last billing period. 42 last year and 43 this year. We autopay so I check the numbers and then trash the paper bill.

Not sure where PSE gets their weather information but yours doesn't match.


----------



## begreen (Jan 5, 2019)

Highbeam said:


> Not sure where PSE gets their weather information but yours doesn't match.


Yes, mine is from the NWS and corroborated by reduced wood consumption so far this winter. Last winter we went through 3 cords which is the max for us in this house. This year so far we've gone through about a cord so far. But it ain't over til the fat lady sings.


----------



## thewoodlands (Jan 5, 2019)

It's been a warmer winter for us in the Foothills of the Adirondacks this year too but it looks like we'll get some colder weather coming in especially at night starting on January 10, -10.

The amount of wood we've burned so far is,shoulder season wood (white pine) just over four face cord, hardwood we've burned around five face cord.


----------



## PaulOinMA (Jan 7, 2019)

Non-winter here in eastern MA so far.  Supposed to get dusting to 1" tonight.

I keep thinking of winter 2014 - 2015.  Went to almost the end of January with nothing.  Even thought that I might not use the snow blower all season.  Wrong!

Blizzard at the end of January and then weekly storm after storm for several weeks.  This area ended up with 120" for the season.  Worcester, MA was the snowiest city in the U.S. in it's population category.

Also had a very cold snap around Valentine's Day where the house kept booming.  Just about asleep.  BOOM!  Just about asleep.  BOOM!

Article on contraction of home materials: https://www.wcvb.com/article/homeowners-hearing-strange-sounds-during-frigid-cold-weather/8217730.


----------



## begreen (Jan 7, 2019)

I remember that one. Drove my sister-in-law nuts.


----------



## weatherguy (Jan 7, 2019)

PaulOinMA said:


> Non-winter here in eastern MA so far.  Supposed to get dusting to 1" tonight.
> 
> I keep thinking of winter 2014 - 2015.  Went to almost the end of January with nothing.  Even thought that I might not use the snow blower all season.  Wrong!
> 
> ...


Hoping for a repeat this year, I got 80+ inches in 4 weeks, near the coast had the 120, looks like a similar pattern to that year.


----------



## vwmike (Jan 11, 2019)

It's been a strange winter here too. We are inland about 60 miles from the coast, so often see more snow and cold than Seattle or Vancouver but this year nothing! Also been strange how it will be cool for days then suddenly shoot up ten degrees overnight.


----------



## begreen (Jan 11, 2019)

Yes, it's been in the low 50s all day here today.


----------



## fbelec (Jan 12, 2019)

agree with this year is looking like 2015. that was the last year i plowed after hardly being home for that stretch of snow. not much sleep. it really is weird i just filled the garage with firewood from the racks. and the ground was like concrete. never got above 23 today last night floating between 8 and 9. starting to blow thru wood


----------



## begreen (Jan 12, 2019)

Broke a record yesterday at 61F.  I took a picture while on a walk. These will be blooming soon. They are a couple weeks ahead of last year, which was a couple weeks ahead of the year before.


----------



## fbelec (Jan 13, 2019)

at this point i would take 51 and be happy


----------



## fbelec (Jan 13, 2019)

we had it good until 2 days ago and still have cold for 2 to 3 days left


----------



## peakbagger (Jan 13, 2019)

-19 F one town over this AM. I am up on a hill so I only saw -7. Cold clear night and mountain valleys with river running through them can have quite an overnight temperature variation.


----------



## thewoodlands (Jan 13, 2019)

I think we hit -16 last night with a few more cold nights ahead of us before it warms up and then gets cold again but January is usually our coldest month,


----------



## peakbagger (Jan 13, 2019)

The standard rule of thumb is the full moon of January later this month is usually the lowest overnight temps in my area. When I moved into the area in 1987 I had a string of winters where I would see a couple of 3 ro 4 day stretches of minus 30 F at night with daytime temps not getting over 0. 

I got to see first hand how a steam coil could freeze with steam running through it.


----------



## Knots (Jan 17, 2019)

Weird winter so far.  We had "Snowvember" with above average snow fall in November.  Mixed precipitation in December and beginning of January.  

It looks like winter in earnest starts on Sunday with a foot plus forecast.   Some follow-on snow during the week.


----------



## sportbikerider78 (Jan 17, 2019)

6F here today.  20+ inches of snow in the forecast for the weekend and 3-8" next week.


----------



## Seasoned Oak (Jan 17, 2019)

We are in for some bone chilling weather and snow very soon ,saturday night expecting 10-15 inches of snow. Monday temps are high of 10 low of -3


----------



## begreen (Jan 18, 2019)

I sure don't miss that kind of cold. Meanwhile downunder is seriously baking.
https://www.theguardian.com/austral...ers-as-relentless-hot-weather-smashes-records


----------



## Seasoned Oak (Jan 18, 2019)

Its probably warmer at the south pole, yes it will be 12 there on monday and 10 here. When the cold air comes here the warm air has to go somewhere.


----------



## WiscWoody (Jan 20, 2019)

It was -12 when I got up this morning and it’s -2 now near noon. That’s probably our high for the day. Nice to sit here with the stove going and some football to watch coming up.


----------



## Seasoned Oak (Jan 20, 2019)

Terms are  dropping like a rock right now.


----------



## WiscWoody (Jan 20, 2019)

Seasoned Oak said:


> Terms are  dropping like a rock right now.


And the temps are probably dropping too huh?


----------



## Seasoned Oak (Jan 20, 2019)

WiscWoody said:


> And the temps are probably dropping too huh?


I must be dislexic!


----------



## fbelec (Jan 21, 2019)

it's the weather


----------



## Seasoned Oak (Jan 21, 2019)

About 5 Degrees now,  my 100 yr old leaky 3000SF house is 78 degrees so all good.78 in the house and 94 on the sun porch.


----------



## thewoodlands (Jan 21, 2019)

I can't even imagine what these wind chill temps are like, I think there's a member from this area.
http://www.adirondackdailyenterpris...chill-atop-whiteface-hits-bone-chilling-cold/


----------



## begreen (Jan 21, 2019)

Seasoned Oak said:


> About 5 Degrees now,  my 100 yr old leaky 3000SF house is 78 degrees so all good.78 in the house and 94 on the sun porch.


Do you have all 5 heaters going?


----------



## Dataman (Jan 21, 2019)

26f and Sunny out in East Washington State (Newport WA).   Most days switching to Heat Pump.   Very Mild Winter.  Only been plowed (driveway 1000ft long) once.   8" biggest snow.  About 4" on the ground.    We should have 4ft of snow right now.   Going to be hard Summer.


----------



## Seasoned Oak (Jan 21, 2019)

begreen said:


> Do you have all 5 heaters going?


At home i have a very small coal stoker combined with a sun porch that gets up to 100 on a sunny winter day.  The  floor tile goes up to 150 degrees in there. My wood stove is back up heat and when i have time for it at home. But no wood burning at home today.  I burn wood mostly in my workshop and whatever house im rehabbing at the time. Got the 50-SHSS and an NC-30 in one now.


----------



## fbelec (Jan 22, 2019)

never got to the forcasted high today despite we really have had bare ground until this past sunday and it's been a very good winter temp wise in the 40's and 50's quite a few times it never past 4.4 degrees for the high and is sitting at 1 right now we'll be pushing 50 by wednesday


----------



## sportbikerider78 (Jan 22, 2019)

It has been very cold here.  -6F at night.  Very windy.  Today will be a heatwave with 19F and hopefully some sun.


----------



## olddawgsrule (Jan 22, 2019)

recorded -1F last night.. Brrr.. Sunny forecast for today reaching 20F. Looking forward to 20's (never thought I'd say that). LOL


----------



## Seasoned Oak (Jan 22, 2019)

Tomorrow will be 40 and raining.


----------



## Seasoned Oak (Jan 24, 2019)

We have a more prolonged and even colder cold snap coming up later next week. A 5 day single digit overnight ride.  Starting Tuesday thru Saturday. Heating systems will be put to the test.


----------



## Seasoned Oak (Jan 29, 2019)

The forcast 5 day deep freeze has moderated a bit here ,down to a 3 day deep freeze. Anything above 20 during the day and 15 overnight is just normal winter weather.


----------



## vinny11950 (Jan 29, 2019)

Seasoned Oak said:


> The forcast 5 day deep freeze has moderated a bit here ,down to a 3 day deep freeze. Anything above 20 during the day and 15 overnight is just normal winter weather.



Yup, forecast has improved some.

Amazingly, every snow storm so far has missed us by very narrow margins.


----------



## blades (Jan 29, 2019)

about Neg 2 F right now,   Neg 25F tonight, Hi Wed neg 12.   bit of warm up Thur/ Fri Sat may reach Mid 30's


----------



## vinny11950 (Jan 31, 2019)

Really cold today...

56 degrees in the forecast next week...

Did someone say crazy weather?


----------



## thewoodlands (Jan 31, 2019)

It's still windy & cold here (-25 windchill) with the temps hitting 46 Monday and Tuesday 42. I better get some roof raking done tomorrow and then remove the snow.


----------



## blades (Feb 1, 2019)

yippe, t shirt and shorts weather- it's above zero now.


----------



## begreen (Feb 1, 2019)

Hitchhiker recently seen in Michigan.


----------



## fbelec (Feb 2, 2019)

driving by seeing that would lighten the day in a big way. make the best of what you have.


----------



## PaulOinMA (Feb 2, 2019)

Someone recently drove into a yard to demolish a snowman.  It was built over a large tree stump. 

https://globalnews.ca/news/4858748/snowman-truck-tree-stump/


----------



## vinny11950 (Feb 3, 2019)

After that vortex, today's 45 degree and sunny felt like spring.  Everyone was out walking, buying stuff for the superbowl, enjoying the sun.  It was great.


----------



## begreen (Feb 3, 2019)

And snow is coming for our area tonight with daffodils set to bloom. Go figure.


----------



## AlbergSteve (Feb 3, 2019)

Saw our first snowflake today! Might be one more tomorrow...


----------



## Jan Pijpelink (Feb 3, 2019)

We had snow last Friday. It was 54 today. It will be close to 60 on Tuesday. Indeed crazy.


----------



## Seasoned Oak (Feb 4, 2019)

56 today, Heat wave.  Just 4 days ago the high was 13 and the low -6


----------



## thewoodlands (Feb 4, 2019)

I think our high was 45 today, I don't think the driveway will get down to the crushed stone so we'll be dealing with all ice unless the rain takes care of it.


----------



## Threerun (Feb 5, 2019)

Well here in Montana it has sure been a strange one. Last Saturday it was 58 degrees at 5pm and by 7pm it was 15degrees. Had massive snow melt on frozen ground and then it froze like a skating rink. 

Sunday morning was -5. 

It’s forecast to be -5 to -10 today with wind chills at -35. 

We don’t call it a vortex, just winter in Montana, lol. 

But for the most part it has been super mild this year.


----------



## Threerun (Feb 5, 2019)

PaulOinMA said:


> Someone recently drove into a yard to demolish a snowman.  It was built over a large tree stump.
> 
> https://globalnews.ca/news/4858748/snowman-truck-tree-stump/



That’s awesome! Haha!


----------



## blades (Feb 6, 2019)

sounds like WI.


----------



## thewoodlands (Feb 6, 2019)

It's 27 degrees here with it raining pretty good, AccuWeather has us getting over half inch of ice, lets hope they're wrong.


----------



## vinny11950 (Feb 10, 2019)




----------



## begreen (Feb 10, 2019)

vinny11950 said:


>



Watching that one closely. 8-12" on the ground here and a lot of trees down. The T6 is getting a workout as winter has arrived in earnest in the PacNW, albeit pretty late. We were without power yesterday, but the house stayed comfortable in the 70-72 range in spite of a stiff north wind.

Unfortunately, what we have here is making its way eastward. Batten down the hatches Michigan and Wisconsin.


----------



## vinny11950 (Feb 10, 2019)

begreen said:


> Watching that one closely. 8-12" on the ground here and a lot of trees down. The T6 is getting a workout as winter has arrived in earnest in the PacNW, albeit pretty late. We were without power yesterday, but the house stayed comfortable in the 70-72 range in spite of a stiff north wind.
> 
> Unfortunately, what we have here is making its way eastward. Batten down the hatches Michigan and Wisconsin.



Poor, early flowers...

Looks like it is coming in waves, Begreen.  Good luck and be safe.


----------



## AlbergSteve (Feb 10, 2019)

Power was out in many places yesterday with the massive wind storm we had yesterday on southern Vancouver Island and the south coast. Now the snow! We had four inches on the ground from earlier in the week and four inches in the last 2 hours! The long range doesn't look promising...




Went from an afternoon of this...



To an evening of this...


Just to keep it wood stove related!


----------



## fbelec (Feb 11, 2019)

Albergsteve with that forcast looks like you are going to need a little more of the 3rd picture.


----------



## AlbergSteve (Feb 11, 2019)

fbelec said:


> Albergsteve with that forcast looks like you are going to need a little more of the 3rd picture.


_Much_ more. And that 5cm they forecast for today turned in to 25cm. Another 15cm by Tuesday. This is unusual for us.


----------



## fbelec (Feb 11, 2019)

we are minus 24 inches of snow for this year so far. every time we get snow it gets either washed away because it turns to rain of we have 40 to 50 degree temps to melt the remaining. we are going to get another 6 inches tuesday night into wednesday morning but by friday night into saturday 50's and a rain storm


----------



## Threerun (Feb 11, 2019)

Meh- I was out ice fishing in -15 yesterday. Unfortunately we’re used to this crud, lol. 

I’d love to have a pellet stove in my shanty


----------



## AlbergSteve (Feb 15, 2019)

begreen said:


> Watching that one closely. 8-12" on the ground here and a lot of trees down. The T6 is getting a workout as winter has arrived in earnest in the PacNW, albeit pretty late. We were without power yesterday, but the house stayed comfortable in the 70-72 range in spite of a stiff north wind.
> 
> Unfortunately, what we have here is making its way eastward. Batten down the hatches Michigan and Wisconsin.


Have you folks dug yourself out yet? With the 4'' last night, we're up to 26'' in the last seven days. We're really done with winter.


----------



## begreen (Feb 15, 2019)

With temps in the 40s we're in meltdown mode. The yard still has about 4" to go, but I have the driveway clear now and yesterday they finally plowed off the mass of ice and slush off our road. A friend of mine up north got 30", then some more on top of that. He sent me this picture during a sunny break a couple days ago. This is the path out of the house. He didn't get much further. His Kubota is alright for the level areas but the ice layers and packed snow made things too skiddish for clearing their road that day. He was sliding sideways on even a gentle incline.


----------



## Highbeam (Feb 16, 2019)

begreen said:


> With temps in the 40s we're in meltdown mode. The yard still has about 4" to go, but I have the driveway clear now and yesterday they finally plowed off the mass of ice and slush off our road. A friend of mine up north got 30", then some more on top of that. He sent me this picture during a sunny break a couple days ago. This is the path out of the house. He didn't get much further. His Kubota is alright for the level areas but the ice layers and packed snow made things too skiddish for clearing their road that day. He was sliding sideways on even a gentle incline.
> 
> View attachment 240867



The skiing is great!


----------



## begreen (Feb 16, 2019)

Highbeam said:


> The skiing is great!


Lucky you. You must be high    in altitude. Down close to sea level the snow is disappearing quickly. Up in the mountains it's a whole different story. Snoqualamie Pass got 53" in Monday's snow.


----------



## Highbeam (Feb 16, 2019)

begreen said:


> Lucky you. You must be high    in altitude. Down close to sea level the snow is disappearing quickly. Up in the mountains it's a whole different story. Snoqualamie Pass got 53" in Monday's snow.



We’re still mostly snow covered at the house but it is melting. I’ve been spending Fridays at the mountain. Today is the first day we could get out of the driveway without 4wd!


----------



## begreen (Mar 9, 2019)

Hoping to start thawing out some time soon. Getting a little worried about the load capacity of the roof.


----------



## Seasoned Oak (Mar 10, 2019)

Just went thru a frigid 4 day period and its 52 today supposed to be 67 by this coming friday. March s indeed coming in like  lion and going out like a lamb.


----------



## fbelec (Mar 13, 2019)

begreen said:


> Hoping to start thawing out some time soon. Getting a little worried about the load capacity of the roof.
> 
> View attachment 242170



at that point i would be beyond worried. if you try taking it off of one side the otherside could collapse it


----------



## AlbergSteve (Mar 18, 2019)

Finally, equilibruim!


----------



## begreen (Mar 18, 2019)

We just broke the record for warmest winter day today. Quite a change from a month ago.


----------



## Seasoned Oak (Mar 18, 2019)

begreen said:


> We just broke the record for warmest winter day today. Quite a change from a month ago.


Details please!


----------



## begreen (Mar 18, 2019)

It was 75º which broke the record by about 5º today. Tomorrow we may break it again by > 12º !!
https://www.king5.com/article/weath...cord/281-afa373f2-6f08-49fd-b4c1-b2bb23bba93c

Edit: temp went up to 76. Seattle was warmer than LA, Houston and Tampa.


----------



## begreen (Mar 19, 2019)

And 79º today. Highest winter temp since 1894 when they started keeping records for here. Beat the old 1951 record by 16º!


----------



## AlbergSteve (Mar 20, 2019)

Same here, even in northern BC broken records going back to the '40s.


----------



## begreen (Mar 20, 2019)

25º above average here, same tomorrow.


----------



## HisTreeNut (Mar 23, 2019)

In the 50's and 60's here with the nights in the 20's and 30's.  Mainly building fires at night, stoking it before I leave for work.  It usually burns & coals until mid-afternoon, and repeatingbat night.

Sent from my Mobile Interwebbery Thingy


----------

